# Range pics



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is the final (after breaking in the barrel and sighting the scope). I was rather impressed. I used the same FMJ load I use in my DPMS upper. I was forced to shoot these at 75 yds. (measured). So add 25%. Still I'll take it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The top left is actually 2 rounds. The far right was my fault as I forgot to push the tire carrier all the way forward... or the sun was in my eyes.... you pick ! The center is a total of ten rounds.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well its not bad Don it will do I guess.

Only kidding! Nice shooting Sir.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice shooting Don !! Looks like a keeper.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good shooting YD, definitely good enough for anything that dare get in front of those cross hair's.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Not too bad for shooting at 75 feet Don.

I think I could do that with me Daisy.

Only hokesing you sir....well done. What kind of a rest were you using ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hokesing ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sure...Hokesinging is a verb...at least in my dictionary







.

I do have a question...why is your target showing low in the 10 ring ? Not knowing but I would be sighting it in at the top of the ring.

Just askin Don.

How warm was it at the range today. Rodney says they are setting records. We are cool and comfortable here, I am loving it !!!!!!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Hokesinging is about a henweigh, right. How many know the meaning if the word/slang; poggy bait?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Poggy bait, hmmm...not sure about that one ???

Any one else.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

In English anyone!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea it's kinda like a henweigh knapper.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice group, I like seeing one larger hole!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just clicked the scope down to many after the two on the left. I shot two low that touched and just kept going. Don't worry I'll have it shooting 1.5" high @ 100 when all is said and done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Knapper, a pogie is a baitfish, but pogey bait is a care package usually from your Momma containing contraband.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Todays high should be 101* at 15% humidity.

What is the definition of hokesing or is it hokesinging ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good Shoot'en Buddy------------sb*


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Now that's feelin good. Your good to go.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks E=MC2, I was really happy (as you might imagine) I'm fairly sure i can duplicate the accuracy with a bullet that is legal for hunting here.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

All hokesing and poggie baiting aside, that is some good shooting right there. I don't care what part of the world you reside, ten shots in a quarter size target (thats about the size of beer cap, "international measurement where I come from") is good to go. Correct me if I overstep, but isn't hokesing spelt h o a x i n g....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes it is. WOW I had no idea that's what he was trying to type. Perhaps a second look at spell check is in order ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Dang blasted spell checks any how...remember I am a Bowsher graduate. BTW..Harvard also.

Glad you all were able to straighen me out. I had guessed you were going to adjust up your scope. Again, great shooting Don. Now I am looking forward to see it used in action







.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW Harvard ! What is your degree in.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have an 8 year degree in basic prep....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Drinking...........


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No drinking durring those years.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I meant me..... LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahh..ha ha ...for some reason I doubt you were either







.

1966 - 1974


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It is a slang term from Vietnam days meaning junk food, always got to have the poggy bait.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

They had junk food in Nam ? Ho Ho's and hot dogs ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

From range pics to hokesing, or hoaxing to henweigh to poggy bait to a made up Harvard degree to drinking ages. Wow !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

well I gotts 106 degrees here at Hell University today !! my drinks are aging in the fridge as we speak(Miller Lite) and I mites eat me a poggy sandwich because its so hot the hensweighting for it to cools down before they goes bak to laying again. I dont know about hokesing but by the time my days over I dont even feels like hokepoking either. And its way to HOT to ask the wifey to cut firewood!!!! If yalls really wants it I will post a picture of my stove. We dont call them ranges down here. and as Hassel would say" HA!!! "


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You been standing out in the sun with no hat on again Bigd ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> You been standing out in the sun with no hat on again Bigd ?


 Its those Hee-Haw re-runs and I'd say he's been paying attention.


----------



## bman940 (Feb 15, 2011)

I took a buddy to the range and let him shoot some of my AR's, he had the audacity to shoot better then I do and with my rifles!

http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd363/bman940/Pardustargetm-223.jpg


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

bman940 said:


> I took a buddy to the range and let him shoot some of my AR's, he had the audacity to shoot better then I do and with my rifles!
> 
> http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd363/bman940/Pardustargetm-223.jpg


Where is the picture showing your target next to his for comparison?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bman940 said:


> I took a buddy to the range and let him shoot some of my AR's, he had the audacity to shoot better then I do and with my rifles!
> 
> http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd363/bman940/Pardustargetm-223.jpg


The nerve of some people just blows me away. You should have waited till he was shooting and snuck up behind him and treated him like a "deer corn thief" he won't out shoot you then.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

welcome bman940. He didnt out shoot you!! You decided if he thought he could shoot better than you he would by his own gun. I have used that trick many times!! lol


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Here is the final (after breaking in the barrel and sighting the scope). I was rather impressed. I used the same FMJ load I use in my DPMS upper. I was forced to shoot these at 75 yds. (measured). So add 25%. Still I'll take it.


Very nice Don, I Like it...


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

[quote name='youngdon']The nerve of some people just blows me away. You should have waited till he was shooting and snuck up behind him and treated him like a "deer corn thief" he won't out shoot you then.







[/QUOTE

I would like to second that idea. I would bet that he wouldn't be able to shoot straight for a month or maybe more. Good thinking Don.


----------

